# Melted Disconnect - Causes?



## oldbikes (Sep 5, 2014)

I see a 1 or 2 a year, I've never seen one that has caught on fire or created a fire. 
I had a dryer outlet that did that a few years ago, I could always smell something a bit warm and found it before the clothes dryer quit.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Those things sukk.

I hate them and the only reason they exist is because they are cheap and barely meet the code. Much rather have a heavy duty 2 pole switch or circuit breaker.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

That particular disconnect is a pain to get teh pull back in.


Most likely it was a loose connection. If it were caused by something else. then you would find damage else where also.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

can also be loose or dirty contact between handle and socket


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that thing even UL listed?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, they meet the elec code. With the new housing boom in the 90's and millions of ACs being installed in the US and Canada a demand for cheap builders grade disconnects happened and we are stuck with these Mickey Mouse units. Before that we had a 20-30 amp 2 pole switch that looks like a heavy duty light switch in a weatherproof box. We still have the switches and boxes but they cost 3-4X more than that junk.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> Is that thing even UL listed?


Yep, UL listed, and NEC compliant.


----------



## Julez (10 mo ago)

yuri said:


> Those things sukk.
> 
> I hate them and the only reason they exist is because they are cheap and barely meet the code. Much rather have a heavy duty 2 pole switch or circuit breaker.


Help
Why does the building land lord use this exact model for 2 hot water tanks for 2 separate apartments while conneted to one breaker switch


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

You mentioned 50 amp air handler load.

Is the disconnect shown rated for 50 amps?

Most I've seen of that type are only good for 30 amps.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Julez said:


> Help
> Why does the building land lord use this exact model for 2 hot water tanks for 2 separate apartments while conneted to one breaker switch





Texican57 said:


> You mentioned 50 amp air handler load.
> 
> Is the disconnect shown rated for 50 amps?
> 
> Most I've seen of that type are only good for 30 amps.


This is a 7 year old dead thread.


----------

